# Wabi-kusa 10.0



## Yo-han (25 May 2014)

Saw this image on the www and needed to share it:





This man planted one seed in 1960 and only opened the bottle in 1972 to water it. Since than it has been sealed and is growing vigorously as you can see. Eat that Amano!


----------



## Lee Sweeting (25 May 2014)

So very low maintenance then!?


----------



## sciencefiction (25 May 2014)

Oh, wow, it must have felt like opening the Pandora box after such a long time.


----------



## tmiravent (26 May 2014)

Masanobu Fukuoka would be very happy!
Do nothing that nature knows what to do!
Cheers


----------

